# PS3 Media Server



## Nawunk (Jan 23, 2011)

I'm on FreeBSD 8.1 amd64 with mplayer and mencoder version 1.0.r20101106_1 and can't seem to get subtitles working, apart from that streaming is fine.

I know on linux (debian) I had to use mencoder_ass = false to get it to work but that doesn't seem to be working on FreeBSD, I'd share some log output but there doesn't seem to be any errors or anything to go by.

I've looked endlessly around on the net for something but can't find a thing, has anyone else had this issue and found a solution?

Cheers


----------



## Nawunk (Jan 25, 2011)

After messing around for a while I think I have it sorted, I needed to install the x11-fonts/xorg-fonts-truetype ports and then do a symbolic link back to ~/.mplayer/subfont.ttf

Details of resolution are here:
http://ps3mediaserver.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=8087

The thread is for Ubuntu but the issues the same, you just need to link it from a different location (/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/bitstream-vera/Vera.ttf).

Hopefully that saves someone time trying to figure it out.


----------

